# "Big Chief Cockeye" 39 Elgin Board Track Special



## oldfart36 (Oct 21, 2016)

I would like to introduce you to: 
"Big Chief Cockeye". Board Track Special! 
He's done!
Sorry for the glare, and I had trouble getting some of the details on the bike. Base bike is a 39 Elgin Long Tank Fender Over. The tank is done to imitate WWII, pitted, aircraft aluminum, (tank is actually straight, smooth and done correctly), plus we used real nose art from a B-24. Wanted to use weathered period parts, refurbished parts, and some new parts. Frame is bare metal treated with gun oil, letting all brazing show. All black is powder coated. Tires cream colored, not white!


----------



## XBPete (Oct 21, 2016)

Very cool!

Nicely done, I dig the rivet look on the tank, kudos!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 21, 2016)

The artwork on the tank is a nice touch. cool bike.


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 21, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


> The artwork on the tank is a nice touch. cool bike.





Thanks, having a heck of a time getting good pics of it. The artwork is great, if I could shoot it without all the glare. This is a pic of the tank after we finished it last week, still the glare off the gloss whites things out.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks for the closeup. Is that airbrushed or an overlay? My late father-in-law served as a B-24 crew chief during WWll in the South Pacific. I have several pictures of planes in his squadron with amazing nose art. What a great idea for a tribute bike.


----------



## mike j (Oct 22, 2016)

Very sharp bike,a lot of subtle detail. Well done, all around.


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 22, 2016)

A little bit less glare, but still not good pics.


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 22, 2016)

If it was mine I'd now gook it up with some dirt, dents, grease and scrapes, smoke n flames & old deacals. Sweet springer and bars, pedals nice flowing lines too. Somebody's gonna be pumped.


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 23, 2016)

Great build sir


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 26, 2016)

For all the purists out there. The bike was basically complete when I found it years back. All parts have been saved and packed away, so if someone ever wanted to, the bike could be returned to original form.


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 29, 2016)

Is the artwork airbrushed or print overlay? I like what you've done if only for the creative impulse, and the well done work. The tank art figure looks good pretty authentic. Rivets detail is neat but for me too mannered. Name nsm. Is it a bike I would want to ride? Sure. Can I still say I like it in the (original form) better, and give you props for bringing it to another level?


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 29, 2016)

Chris, are you doing anything with that  set of bars?


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 30, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> Chris, are you doing anything with that  set of bars?




Can't sell those, they stay with the Elgin. I've got 3 others, that I'm trying to clean up, just haven't had time. I'm concerned that they won't be in killer condition.


----------

